# To ask, or not to ask...



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry if this thread doesn't fit in to this subforum category, but I had no clue where I should put it, so...

So anyway, this guy like 6 houses up from me has a 55G tank just sitting in his carport(right at the front of his house) collecting dust, with dirt and rubbish in it. So i'm thinking, it's been there for over 1.5 years now, should I ask him if I can have it, or pull a shifty on him :wink: .would ask him if i could buy it but im too low on cash atm to try that out.

Help me decide please haha


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Heck, just ask him if you could take it off his hands for him. Couldn't hurt! A free 55 would be sweet.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Go for it! A free 55g tank is the best kind of 55g tank.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

gosh,too good to let go.
you never know until you ask.


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmm yeah I think today i'll go ask him, I was going to get a 55G anyway in bout a months time, but if it's free, i can just start paying for the filter/heater etc.

Thanks for the support guys :cheers:


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Let us know if he lets you have it or not! Offer him like 10 bucks for it, if its been in his front yard for a year and a half then I'm sure he wouldn't mind someone taking it off his hands.


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

So I just passed by his house bout 20 minutes ago and knocked on the door. Sure enough 1 minute later someone answered. 

Kritas says: Hi sorry to disturb you, but umm, everyday for the past year I walk past your house on the way to school, and couldnt help but notice that you have a massive tank on the side of the house collecting rubbish and dirt.
Lady says: *Laughs*
Kritas says: *Laughs with her*. I was just wondering if you would be interested in getting rid of it, maybe I could bribe you with a bit of cash?
Lady says: *she laughs some more*. Umm actually it's my sons'tank, so if you want I can go ask him now for you.
Kritas says: yeah that'd be great! thanks alot!
4 minutes later....
Lady says: Hi again, sorry to keep you waiting, actually my son said he's been looking to get rid of it, so just leave your name and number with me and i'll hand it over to him when he gets time to call you ok?
Kritas says: ok sweet, thankyou very much... bye.

So now my plan:
Watch;
Wait;
Anticipate


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

if i was you now,i would have no finger nails left. lol
i hate waiting.lets keep our fingers crossed for you
that he will be glad to let the tank go.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I hope he lets you have it. That would be awesome!


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey again guys update!

The guy let me have the tank...... Upon further inspection, it is not a 55G, but an 80G tank! 
Only $20!!! He had a stand too, but it was a metal one, and it was rusted, big time. So I told him to keep his stand and i'll buy one myself... I was thinking of buying a massive drawer for my room for the tank to sit on, but I can't remember which types of wood are good for holding so much weight, and also that don't puff up when they come in contact which water... If someone knows what type of wood they use for the stands, and the wood doesn't puff up, can you please post back?

Thanks for the nudge i needed hehe....


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

That's fantastic news, congratulations! It well worth asking then


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

80G instead of 55G? $20....What a score, you lucky dog. Back to Craigslist for me....


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow...that's a great deal! Be sure to check the seals on the tank. Sitting outside for that long it may need to be resealed. 

I would look for a proper stand on Cragslist. 80 gallons is a pretty good sized tank and once filled will weigh close to 1000 lbs so you want something that was built specifically for an aquarium.

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, something like craigslist is probably your best bet. Since you live in AU, I would have a lot of difficulty pointing you towards a good wood to use that wouldn't cost you a fortune to get imported.


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

i say u get some oddballs for that tank an aggressive cichlid of some sort possibly breed them


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

wow...congrats on the large tank...im jealous!


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

I know i'm really psyched! I'm making my own stand now out of stuctural pine for the frame, and MDF for the shell. BTW its going to be a heavily planted aquarium, so when I do get it up and running, i'll most definitely post pics.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so envious of you, possessing the talent & skill of being able to build your own stand. I can't even build a simple bird house. Looking forward to the photos!!


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

Well... I don't take all the credit for being able to make the stand, although with enginerering and woodwork under my belt from grades 9-12, I should be able to lol. School is good for some things I guess lol... Winnydapoo, one of our newest members gets most of the credit for helping me design the stand, and all the little details is thanks to them.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I would have absolutely taken woodwork in high school but back when I was in high school (about a century ago) "girls" weren't "allowed" to. I'm really looking forward to seeing your completed project!


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh, you're insanely lucky. That's awesome. I'm still trying to find a cheaper tank on craigslist. Could possibly get a 30 gallon for 15 bucks, but do want a little bigger one.


----------



## dodgeboy (Dec 10, 2007)

i would suggest filling it up outside first . just to see if it leaks. no need for a big mess inside. just my 2 cents. good luck.


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah I did that already... Thanks anyway 
Always got a tube of sealant ready for DIY projects hehe


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

WOW What luck! Congratulations! Enjoy your new tank! So good that you asked.:-D


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

So what's the plan for the tank? Have you got it earmarked for something yet?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

a little late..........congratulations
don't know what happened to getting reminded of this..........
anyway.............
what's going in there.:welldone:


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm either going to have a turtle or two in there, or a planted tank... The planted tank is extremely tempting, but atm I havent got the cash to set up a planted tank, so until then, it's just going to sit there while I slowly accumulate money...

Hopefully by christmas ill have made at least $500 to buy the filter and the lighting.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

well iwish you well,ad hope you get the money together.


----------



## KarlS (Feb 19, 2008)

Im really jealous.. lol.. I;ve been bugging the crap out of my wife to let me get another tank but she keeps on saying they're to much $$. I snatch that guy up in heart beat. Good job on the find & good luck on setting it up . 

Cheers


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, great steal! I can't wait to see some photos!


----------



## Charlie (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, congrats... awesome grab... good luck!


----------



## bearon1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Maby you should check it for leaks first.


----------

